# ford 2110 steamer



## claudiusmaximus (Dec 29, 2010)

My ford 2110 4cyl diesel is blowing steam out od the valve cover exhaust hose....looks like a blown headgasket to me any suggestions would be appreciated....tried some bardahl rad and head gasket sealer with no luck....tractor still starts and runs good.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You certain it's steam and not just blowby?


----------



## claudiusmaximus (Dec 29, 2010)

*2110 steamer...*

Yes I'm sure because my antifreeze level goes down and temp gauge goes up and no visible leaks anywhere except for excessive steam out of vent hose on valve cover....tractor starts and runs great with a puff of blue smoke out of muffler every time that cylinder fires...tried the process twice with refilling of the radiator and some rad seal with same results....how hard is it to change head gasket ?


----------



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2011)

"How hard is it to change a head gasket?" Depends greatly upon the expertise and abilities of the person doing the work. As I tell the young-uns at the shop...it's just nuts and bolts. Anyone with some mechanical aptitude can do it, but attention to the details should be emphasized. Torqe specs and valve clearances must be adhered to. Wouldn't recommend doing it (especially if it's the first time) without a manual.

Also, it is entirely possible that the problem may be more serious than just the head gasket. The cylinder head could also be cracked, which should be checked when the head is off. Any automotive machine shop should be able to magnaflux it for you. Not trying to scare you, just wanted you to be aware that the possibility definitely exists. And you mention a puff of blue smoke as well. Blue smoke is burning oil. Coolant in the combustion chamber comes out the exhaust as white smoke, for whatever that is worth.

Hope this helps!


----------

